
Facebook and Stanford researchers design a chatbot that learns from its mistakes - yoquan
https://venturebeat.com/2019/01/17/facebook-and-stanford-researchers-design-a-chatbot-that-learns-from-its-mistakes/
======
yoquan
Original paper:
[https://arxiv.org/abs/1901.05415](https://arxiv.org/abs/1901.05415)

